# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Questions about steroids in Thailand?

## mick86

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anybody could tell me what the availability of steroids is like in Thailand. Im aware that people often travel there to use them.

***Are they legal or just easy to obtain illegaly?

***As a tourest can you just go into a pharmacy/nutretion store and purchase them or do you meet some shady guy on a street corner?

***Are phamaceutical or underground labs more common and what is the quality like? 

***What is the likelyhood getting rippedd off/buying fake gear there? 

Sorry for all the questions but I have a specific reason for asking. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated, particualy quick responses. :Aabreakdance:

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

my friends went there and they said its available as over the counter at the chemist. I read on the net tho there is still fake shit going on in shady chemists too so you gota watch out. When i was there i saw quite a few guys jacked up on juice so just ask them which chemist they visit just to be safe.

----------


## mick86

Thx for the reply, im not actually the one going there (well not for the moment anyway), a friend of mine is there now and is interested in getting sum.

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

It does depend on where you go aswell. I went to Bangkok with my girl and when i went to shopping malls and went to their chemists and quickly asked for steroids they looked at me strange and said no , but when my friends went to pattaya it was over the counter like cough medicine.

----------


## mick86

Why can't life be that simple in Australia.....Things here are ridiculous. I knew a profesional bodybuilder who got so sick of the lack of gear/quality gear here that moved overseas to further his bodybuilding career.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Hey I know a lot about Thailand.
What part is he in?
I can probably lead you to a cheap legit place.

----------


## bombercoops

I live in Asia and head to thailand whenever I get the chance- special place! My wife is thai so it gives me great reason to head over there when given the chance. Anyways, it seems that every second westerner you see in Pattaya is 'geared up' and I've also heard that availability there is everywhere and easy. Mick, I'd tell your mate to ask one of the many guys floating around there that are obviously on gear to point him in the right direction. Will probably have it in his hand the same day or soon there after. Different sources tell me it's very accessible.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Bangkok and Pattaya are great.
Phuket and Samui are expensive.

He just gotta go a respectable pharmacy really. If its a tiny place they might try rip him off. Another is not stocking it but buying it down the road and charging a large commision. So best see the roids as soon as asked for.
If they even have to hesitate when you ask for them then best try another.

----------


## mick86

> Hey I know a lot about Thailand.
> What part is he in?
> I can probably lead you to a cheap legit place.


ill find out tomorrow, thanks

----------


## Discipline_1

i got gear from Chainart, Thailand, havent tried it yet, but know people on this board who have and had good results

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Yeah Thailands pretty good for Roids. Its also good for fake ANYTHING!!!
Anyone who goes to Bangkok and wants stuff.... get a taxi to Lumpini boxing stadium.
Its a big attraction obviously. Theres a night bazar there also. Look for the Pharmacies. Apparently this is the cheapest and best place in Thailand.
Im guessing as its right next door to the biggest fighting attraction in Thailand but thats just an educated guess!!! lol

They go....
They see...
Then they wana be!!! Hey Presto Pharmacy appears!!! LMAO

----------


## nbkandrew13

thailand rocks the packaging is 10 of 10

----------


## mick86

> thailand rocks the packaging is 10 of 10


Could you please elobarate on the packaging, do you mean that it is discrete? :7up:

----------


## kostakv

Ya, and is it pharmaceutical or underground lab?

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

In Bangkok, the Silom/Patpong area drug stores are the most accessible and hassle free in getting gear... You Pay Cash, We Don't Ask!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## thunderin

I was able to buy the following in Thailand:

Sustenon 250
Deca 100mg/mL
Anadrol tabs 50mg each
Dianabol tabs 10mg each

I was not able to find trenbolone , masterone, EQ, anavar , NPP nor Arimidex .

Anyone else able to find these there?

Bangkok pharmacies are cheaper than those in Phuket and Samui. Never been to Pattaya.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> In Bangkok, the Silom/Patpong area drug stores are the most accessible and hassle free in getting gear... You Pay Cash, We Don't Ask!


Suprising as Patpong is a total tourist trap. Id expect that to be the kind of place to get ripped off or at least highly over charged.
You have good success there before??
And pay cash, no ask is same same everywhere in Thailand. lol

----------


## paulzane

In Sukkumvit Road, Bangkok, a lot of the smaller pharmacies had nothing but one of the bigger ones had HCG , anadrol , and dianabol , so I was happy with that, as that was what I wanted

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> In Sukkumvit Road, Bangkok, a lot of the smaller pharmacies had nothing but one of the bigger ones had HCG, anadrol, and dianabol, so I was happy with that, as that was what I wanted


Yeah thats where I bought my stuff. Close to NANA, just past the petrol station? But there are many.
He had everything and prices were sweet on everything except for Clomid.
DBol , Test cyp, Nolva, Proviron , HCG was real cheap. Think he might have pulled a bit of a scam on Clomid but no harm. Maybe it costs due to importing-dont have a clue.

----------


## D-Unit 39

Anyone have any experience if reliable gear can be bought in the Hong Kong area? My friend's mom is living there for the next year and would mail me some stuff back if she didnt have to be too careful about buying counterfeits, etc.

----------


## Discipline_1

> Could you please elobarate on the packaging, do you mean that it is discrete?


yes very discrete, and the source i used gauranteed 100% delivery success or would reship




> Ya, and is it pharmaceutical or underground lab?


Mine was pharmaceutical

----------


## PrivateJohnDoe

Agreed. My gear comes from Thailand, discreet packaging & 100% legit!

----------


## PrivateJohnDoe

Hey Discipline_1, it almost sounds like we use the same Primate?.....I get the same guarantee  :7up:

----------


## mick86

> yes very discrete, and the source i used gauranteed 100% delivery success or would reship
> 
> Mine was pharmaceutical





> Agreed. My gear comes from Thailand, discreet packaging & 100% legit!



My mates just buying from a pharmacy so the packaging is just standard glass vials im assuming as he told me its not discrete. The people who work at the pharmacy dont really speak english either so he cant ask many questions.

Although my mate was vague he said orals and injectable stuff is available eaisly and its very very cheap. Mabye I should consider a holiday/relocating to thailand, lol.

----------


## mick86

> Hey Discipline_1, it almost sounds like we use the same Primate?.....I get the same guarantee


Ive known alot of sources to offer garuntee's but not uphold them when someting goes wrong.

----------


## Discipline_1

> Ive known alot of sources to offer garuntee's but not uphold them when someting goes wrong.


hopefully i wont run into this problem, im 2-2 with the new source




> Although my mate was vague he said orals and injectable stuff is available eaisly and its very very cheap. Mabye I should consider a holiday/relocating to thailand, lol.


very cheap, i thought i was paying a good price from my source in serbia for the last 5 years, im paying half the price now for injectibles, granted i was using BD gear before, but orals arent too much cheaper though.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> My mates just buying from a pharmacy so the packaging is just standard glass vials im assuming as he told me *its not discrete*. The people who work at the pharmacy dont really speak english either so he cant ask many questions.
> 
> Although my mate was vague he said orals and injectable stuff is available eaisly and its very very cheap. Mabye I should consider a holiday/relocating to thailand, lol.


In Pattaya Iv seen massive window posters saying "we sell Steroids " so discrete mat not be an issue lol

Regards English speaking I suggest writing everything down on paper.
Saves time and headaches.

----------


## thunderin

> Anyone have any experience if reliable gear can be bought in the Hong Kong area? My friend's mom is living there for the next year and would mail me some stuff back if she didnt have to be too careful about buying counterfeits, etc.


Don't even think about it. Not Hong Kong.

----------


## mick86

Dont they have the death penality like Singapore for minor offences like trafficing or possesion or steroids ? I have a friend who got intouuble for drug trafficing here in Australia and as he is only hear on a study Visa which was already sort of expired anyway he is fearfull of being charged back in Singapore where penalitys are severe.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

> Suprising as Patpong is a total tourist trap. Id expect that to be the kind of place to get ripped off or at least highly over charged.
> You have good success there before??
> And pay cash, no ask is same same everywhere in Thailand. lol


Any reputable pharmacy in Bangkok, even in patpong, will have legit stuff. You can tell a proper pharmacy when you see one.. just don't walk into the first dinky hole in the wall you see.. I've had success there before, never got fake stuff, NEVER...yet  :Wink/Grin: ... as for price issues, that depends on your bargaining skills. The only reason I suggested patpong was because of the convenience issue. but yes, it is a tourist trap none-the-less  :LOL:

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> Any reputable pharmacy in Bangkok, even in patpong, will have legit stuff. You can tell a proper pharmacy when you see one.. just don't walk into the first dinky hole in the wall you see.. I've had success there before, never got fake stuff, NEVER...yet ... as for price issues, that depends on your bargaining skills. The only reason I suggested patpong was because of the convenience issue. but yes, it is a tourist trap none-the-less


But definately not a place male tourists would mind getting trapped in ha ha

----------


## Mr.Wong

never tried test cyp from amp before,only enan, recently recieved my new gear from Thailand(test cyp amps) poped it open and noticed a sort of paint thinner smell, is this normal?

----------


## mick86

In the past iv notice that my gear has had a fairly strong aroma (it was sachet gear) I cant really describe the smell, but would not call it paint thinner, more just a general chemical smell.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Yeah a slight smell of some chemical when I open my cyp amps but never thought anything of it. Presume thats just normal as it is chemicals ha ha

----------


## paulzane

> Yeah thats where I bought my stuff. Close to NANA, just past the petrol station? But there are many.
> He had everything and prices were sweet on everything except for Clomid.
> DBol, Test cyp, Nolva, Proviron, HCG was real cheap. Think he might have pulled a bit of a scam on Clomid but no harm. Maybe it costs due to importing-dont have a clue.


Yeah .... got mine just round the corner from Nana near the Post Office. A - bombs, dianabol and HCG .. good price!! :7up:

----------


## Mr.Wong

thanx for the info, ran it and everything seems to be good.

----------


## bbminded

> yes very discrete, and the source i used gauranteed 100% delivery success or would reship
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was pharmaceutical


did it come in a satchet???????

----------


## mick86

> did it come in a satchet???????


Thats what i was wondering, the stuff my mate bought diddnt.

----------


## bombercoops

Great thread and info here for anyone living in asia or heading to thailand for future holidays. Anyone single on here looking for a holiday destination should be all over thailand. Between the gear and females, it would have to be one of, if not the best, possible place to chill for a few weeks. Good times!

----------


## mick86

I agree bombercoops, I'm seriously considering heading over there if I get the chance some time soon, it sounds great. Though tell me moor about the women there... :Smileysex:

----------


## thunderin

Was anyone able to buy trenbolone or masterone in Thailand?

----------


## bombercoops

Mick, I went to thailand with a mate of mine several years ago for the first time, and it was the only time I've been 'headless' about leaving somewhere to head home. Females there will more than take care of your every need, trust me. Book the flight and enjoy the journey.

----------


## Discipline_1

> did it come in a satchet???????


No, it came in a glass vial type jar with a twist off top, that was the only thing i didnt like about it, not sealed sterile, at first i was concerned but after reading other peoples posts about it, made me feel better.

I was worried about the juice being in contact with outside air and one person explained like this to me, as long as you transport it in a sterile, sealed vial and in a conservative matter and environment you will be alright, outside air goes in the sterile vial that you would get from a pharmacy anyways when you put air in from the seringe when you need to draw out when loading so whats the difference as long as your in a clean environment

----------


## mick86

> Mick, I went to thailand with a mate of mine several years ago for the first time, and it was the only time I've been 'headless' about leaving somewhere to head home. Females there will more than take care of your every need, trust me. Book the flight and enjoy the journey.


lol, yeah my mate just got back and told me all about "it". We're sorta planning a trip there some time in the future together. He said the girls at the bars are great company after hours.

----------


## mick86

> Hey I know a lot about Thailand.
> What part is he in?
> I can probably lead you to a cheap legit place.


He was to paranoide to saywhere he got it over the phone but he ended up getting sum stuff easy enough. I believe he got 10 amps of what what seemed to be deca .

----------


## mick86

Oh I just realised I mentioned a price, well it was only a rough and I did not mention the source. If I need to delete it I will.

----------


## Discipline_1

> Oh I just realised I mentioned a price, well it was only a rough and I did not mention the source. If I need to delete it I will.


ya bro, you should probably edit that, if a monitor sees it he will tell to do so

----------


## mick86

> ya bro, you should probably edit that, if a monitor sees it he will tell to do so


Yeah I fixed it, sorry, my bad.

----------


## fujitsupalm

> Don't even think about it. Not Hong Kong.


 :Wink/Grin: 
Yup, HK's main source of juice is Thailand anyway.
unless you know some guy who's the owner of a local parmacy with a registered chemist in-house. 

Other wise, no chance...

----------


## Mr.Wong

Does anyone know if the brand Cypionax(Thailand)is pharm grade or UGL??? Im not gettin the pump with it like I did with pharm grade enan. Also the cyp seems more painful even though I use a 25 gauge as opposed to the 22 gauge used for the enan.

----------


## thai007

yea great place... my wife is thai... I am going there in June hope to get some good gear...Did any of you guys have problems getting it through customs? or back on the plane?

----------


## Discipline_1

> Does anyone know if the brand Cypionax(Thailand)is pharm grade or UGL??? Im not gettin the pump with it like I did with pharm grade enan. Also the cyp seems more painful even though I use a 25 gauge as opposed to the 22 gauge used for the enan.


I believe that cypionax's manufacturer is Thai Pheonix, which is pharmeceutical grade, somebody correct me if i am wrong

----------


## bombercoops

Mick, you said your mate just got back with gear in hand. Did he bring it back in his luggage or send it back? Curious to know as I will be heading back to Oz shortly and face the same dilemma. Cheers.
Btw, yeh, you need to book the flight and ease over there for a 2 weeks holiday! 
Can't beat it!

----------


## Mr.Wong

I heard Thai Pheonix and also Body Research neither comes up in any medical journals or legit pharmaceutical reveiw websites which is very unusual if it is in fact pharm grade. The vials look legit but the cyp is kinda suspect ie. smell, the pain from injection. Heres a pic of the vials.

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1205510065


http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1205510065

----------


## Goodtimes

I been to thailand a few times, 
If you areant't sure of where to buy go to a gym and ask there is heaps of stuff there. 
Also does anyone no if this is true?? 
When in thailand if u go to a Doctor he can perscribe u steriods so u can bring them back into ur country

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> I heard Thai Pheonix and also Body Research neither comes up in any medical journals or legit pharmaceutical reveiw websites which is very unusual if it is in fact pharm grade. The vials look legit but the cyp is kinda suspect ie. smell, the pain from injection. Heres a pic of the vials.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1205510065
> 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1205510065


Im using this stuff right now. My 1st cycle so dont know any better but......

1) what did you expect it to smell like???? Its not perfume!! lol
2) my first few shots hurt but thats cause its virgin muscle. Now there is no pain
3) The name and address of the Lab & distributor is written on the box so what would that suggest?

----------


## mick86

> Mick, you said your mate just got back with gear in hand. Did he bring it back in his luggage or send it back? Curious to know as I will be heading back to Oz shortly and face the same dilemma. Cheers.
> Btw, yeh, you need to book the flight and ease over there for a 2 weeks holiday! 
> Can't beat it!


Im not sure that I actully said that he had it in hand, but yes he is back. What he did was mail it home to himself. Its still to early to say the outcome just yet. I will let u know the result when I hear, should be next week. I dont think he attempted to particulaly disguise it in any way so hes taken a bit of a risk there.

----------


## bombercoops

Fair enough. Can you let me know if he has success, and duration time for delivery mate when you find out? Cheers mate.

----------


## mick86

> Fair enough. Can you let me know if he has success, and duration time for delivery mate when you find out? Cheers mate.


Yep 4 sure, delivery time should be around a week iv been told but ill let u know.

----------


## Clayguy

> It does depend on where you go aswell. I went to Bangkok with my girl and when i went to shopping malls and went to their chemists and quickly asked for steroids they looked at me strange and said no , but when my friends went to pattaya it was over the counter like cough medicine.



This was the same way for me when I went to pattaya

----------


## Mr.Wong

I jus got pharm grade cyp from a Doc and it does not have any characteristics that Cypionax has, ie it dont smell like model car glue and it dont feel like I just got stabbed with a rusty nail in the thigh after I inject it, Could be that they used to much alcohol in the carrier, which would explain the unusually thin consistancy.... I have a couple of amps left and plan on having it tested to see exactly whats in it and to check that the dosage is correct. I will post the results when I have them.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> I jus got pharm grade cyp from a Doc and it does not have any characteristics that Cypionax has, ie it dont smell like model car glue and it dont feel like I just got stabbed with a rusty nail in the thigh after I inject it, Could be that they used to much alcohol in the carrier, which would explain the unusually thin consistancy.... I have a couple of amps left and plan on having it tested to see exactly whats in it and to check that the dosage is correct. I will post the results when I have them.


Look forward to hearing them results. Curious now

----------


## mick86

> I jus got pharm grade cyp from a Doc and it does not have any characteristics that Cypionax has, ie *it dont smell like model car glue* and *it dont feel like I just got stabbed with a rusty nail* in the thigh after I inject it, Could be that they used to much alcohol in the carrier, which would explain the unusually thin consistancy.... I have a couple of amps left and plan on having it tested to see exactly whats in it and to check that the dosage is correct. I will post the results when I have them.


Haha, nice comparisons

----------


## Mr.Wong

Its just more fun to read when a little blood and gutz are added to the mix don'tcha think? Lol..... On a serious note It would be nice to have most of the stuff thats going around tested and have all the reports right here on this website so the good stuff and the garbage can be separated, since the ban everthing has went underground and nobody seems to know whats in most of this shit anymore... thanks to big brother Gov't.

----------


## standuphollywood

hi i would like some help in getting some,can anyone help me ?please msg me...


> yes very discrete, and the source i used gauranteed 100% delivery success or would reship
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was pharmaceutical





> hopefully i wont run into this problem, im 2-2 with the new source
> 
> 
> 
> very cheap, i thought i was paying a good price from my source in serbia for the last 5 years, im paying half the price now for injectibles, granted i was using BD gear before, but orals arent too much cheaper though.

----------


## PT

are you nuts? please read our rules and edit your post. WE ARE NOT A SOURCE BOARD and im really getting frustrated with people who think we are. if you join this board only with the hopes of scoring a source my advice is move on to another. i love this board and im not going to let a hanful of people bring us down.

----------


## DSM4Life

> are you nuts? please read our rules and edit your post. WE ARE NOT A SOURCE BOARD and im really getting frustrated with people who think we are. if you join this board only with the hopes of scoring a source my advice is move on to another. i love this board and im not going to let a hanful of people bring us down.


If my rule was in place he wouldn't have even been able to post yet and read the rules.  :LOL:

----------


## Barch

> I was able to buy the following in Thailand:
> 
> Sustenon 250
> Deca 100mg/mL
> Anadrol tabs 50mg each
> Dianabol tabs 10mg each
> 
> I was not able to find trenbolone , masterone, EQ, anavar , NPP nor Arimidex .
> 
> ...



I found all of the above, and more in Phuket, so I'm sure you can find them in Bangkok and Pattaya, as well. Some stuff-- Arimidex, NPP-- is harder to find, but if you look around, it's there.

----------


## HuntMan

Has anyone actually Tried to bring the gear back with them in like there suitcase?? just like wrap it up in some underwear?? How tight are the customs going back itno the country?? I have never been overseas but will recently be taking a trip to Thailand after reading this thread!! Im from the Us so i would imagine that customs would be a pain in the ass.

----------


## mick86

Personally I'd want to go to more effort to hide it than just wrapping it up in clothes but I have had friends bring in prohibited objects in such ways, you are taking a pretty big risk though in my opinion. Depends on your local laws and if you have prior charges.

----------


## BIG-N-Brazil

I fly back and forth to Brazil every month and they NEVER check my bag.. Not saying they won't but there are so many people coming through they don't check everyone...Still a risk i guess....

----------


## Roidbeginner

Hi all,

I just beginning to try roids...I got the following in Istanbul turkey, roids are available legally in every pharmacy in Istanbul from authorised pharmacists so the fakes are low.

1) Sustanon 
2) Primabolan 
3) Anapolan tablets
4) Proviron 


5) Amridex 
6) HGH

They dun have deca , anavar , clomid

despite istanbul being a great place to get all these, it's too far and exp to travel...I intend to buy my other stocks from thailand soon, where do you guys recommend to get real roids there?


with my above stock, what cycle you guys recommend?

----------


## BIG-N-Brazil

Read the rules no discussing prices. Edit your post or you will get in trouble.

----------


## ryan1212

I'm going to pattaya in 2 weeks this is the course i'm after

1-10 masteron 100mg 
1-10 test p 100mg 
1-8 tren a 50mg 
letro .25mg ed



P.C.T

(-2)-2:hcg 500iu 2x a week
1-6: nolva 20mg ed
1-4: clomid 25mg
1-4: proviron 50mg ed

Could u point me in the right direction? Do u think i could get everything i need over there? I've never been to thailand.. peace

----------


## Kale

> Dont they have the death penality like Singapore for minor offences like trafficing or possesion or steroids? I have a friend who got intouuble for drug trafficing here in Australia and as he is only hear on a study Visa which was already sort of expired anyway he is fearfull of being charged back in Singapore where penalitys are severe.


They are actually quite sensible here in Singapore, they only kill the idiots who deal in hard drugs and I am all for that. Steroids are legal to use here as long as you arnt selling them. I get all my gear from Sukumvit Road in Thailand. Its all real and reasonable cheap. I tend to stick to the Schering Test E even though its a bit more expensive. The Pharmacy I use has a book with everything it it including Tren , NPP, Masteron you name it they have it.

----------


## Kale

> I'm going to pattaya in 2 weeks this is the course i'm after
> 
> 1-10 masteron 100mg 
> 1-10 test p 100mg 
> 1-8 tren a 50mg 
> letro .25mg ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will find all of that. Dont walk into a Pharmacy and ask for steroids . Go in and ask them if they sell Scherring Testosterone Enanthate . Be specific and sound like you have done it before. When they show you the box just ask them what else they have

----------


## mick86

> They are actually quite sensible here in Singapore, they only kill the idiots who deal in hard drugs and I am all for that. Steroids are legal to use here as long as you arnt selling them. I get all my gear from Sukumvit Road in Thailand. Its all real and reasonable cheap. I tend to stick to the Schering Test E even though its a bit more expensive. The Pharmacy I use has a book with everything it it including Tren, NPP, Masteron you name it they have it.


Jealous......much. I should move to Singapore, lol.

----------


## Bio-boosted

You're right. Place sounds amazing

----------


## ryan1212

Appreciate the advice bro. Is sukumvit rd in pattaya?

----------


## Kale

> Appreciate the advice bro. Is sukumvit rd in pattaya?


No it is in Bangkok.

----------


## mick86

> They are actually quite sensible here in Singapore, they only kill the idiots who deal in hard drugs and I am all for that. Steroids are legal to use here as long as you arnt selling them. I get all my gear from Sukumvit Road in Thailand. Its all real and reasonable cheap. I tend to stick to the Schering Test E even though its a bit more expensive. The Pharmacy I use has a book with everything it it including Tren, NPP, Masteron you name it they have it.


Do they have HGH, Insulin IGF-1 ect? HGH is so expensive here in Australia (it can cost numerous thousands per month I've been told) I cant imagine id ever use it over here, its also very hard to come by.

----------


## Kale

> Do they have HGH, Insulin IGF-1 ect? HGH is so expensive here in Australia (it can cost numerous thousands per month I've been told) I cant imagine id ever use it over here, its also very hard to come by.


Yes they definitly have HGH. Not sure of the cost though but its not cheap, but certainly not as expensive as Oz

----------


## mick86

> Yes they definitly have HGH. Not sure of the cost though but its not cheap, but certainly not as expensive as Oz


"cheap" is a comparative term in this case. I think it would possibly work out better financially to fly over there live simply, stay for a while and run a HGH cycle than to buy it here in Australia. Prices for HGH here are absolutely ridiculous.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Wish I could post prices cause Im seriously pleased with what Thailand purchases.
Got.....
Test P
Tren A
Proviron 
T3
Vitamin B12

And say...
HGH
Test E
Test C
Masteron 
Primobolon
Bonavar
Nolvadex 
Clomid
Anabol
Dianabol 
etc

Only thing I couldnt get hold of that I wanted was Cabergoline or Bromocriptine.
Anyone know where to get this in Pattaya?????

----------


## t_c_1

I've been 3 weeks in bankok, 
and I bought some gear from to bring to my country in a "non touristic" lol... pharmacy : 
SUSTANON 250 10 ml vial
TRENBOLONE ACETATE 10 ml vial
DIANABOL 10mg 500tabs
OXYMETHOLONE 50MG 100TABS
OXANDROLONE 10 MG 100 TABS
STANOZOL 10MG 100 TABS
PRIMOBOLAN 100 10 ML vial
NOLVADEX tabs
CLOMID tabs
HGH
IGF1 Lr3

and my opinion now...the forum source sponsor are very cheap !!! but that's just my opinion !!!

HGH and IGF1 lr3 was very expensive !!!

take care

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> I've been 3 weeks in bankok, 
> and I bought some gear from to bring to my country in a "non touristic" lol... pharmacy : 
> SUSTANON 250 10 ml vial
> TRENBOLONE ACETATE 10 ml vial
> DIANABOL 10mg 500tabs
> OXYMETHOLONE 50MG 100TABS
> OXANDROLONE 10 MG 100 TABS
> STANOZOL 10MG 100 TABS
> PRIMOBOLAN 100 10 ML vial
> ...



Please explain what you mean here!!!!!
Not to take the piss but Im pretty sure thats a deluded comment!

----------


## danno39

T_C_1 I tried to PM you but I guess you don't have the required number of posts... _After 3-1/2 years on this board i ended up have to do like 20 posts in the last few days to be able to PM some people in this thread..._ 

Anyway I will be heading over to Bangkok next month and would really appreciate others passing over what they have learned about locations and such.. When I was there 4 years ago I went to the small place next to Robinson's and it was NOT ideal..

Feel free to PM me...  :Wink:  and thanks in advance 

Danny

----------


## Older lifter

Hi,

Yeah, a lot of the stuff is just over the counter, test etc. One thing i just found out last week was that HCG is now not legally sold. 
That chemist you guys are talking about in Nana, the big one past the petrol station is a good one and there has been no one i know getting fake stuff from there.
was there last week for nolva and proviron .
If your comming over just ask one of the guys at the gym where you are, i'm sure if you ask a couple you will get to know the good chemists.

----------


## Older lifter

Hey Bigdog,
tried to get hold of you on one of theother posts, was in pattaya tues, wed and thursday last week.

Next time mate

----------


## danno39

Thanks Old_Timer

I hate to be stupid but I just am... When people on this board refer to a "chemist" is that the same thing as a compounding pharmacy (actually a place where they make the drugs from chemicals) or is chemist just another term for a pharmacy (where the drugs are premade) and just sold from behind the counter? Sorry but in the US that's not a familiar term...


Thank you again.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

> Thanks Old_Timer
> 
> I hate to be stupid but I just am... When people on this board refer to a "chemist" is that the same thing as a compounding pharmacy (actually a place where they make the drugs from chemicals) or is chemist just another term for a pharmacy (where the drugs are premade) and just sold from behind the counter? Sorry but in the US that's not a familiar term...
> 
> 
> Thank you again.


They mean pharmacy.

----------


## Kale

> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, a lot of the stuff is just over the counter, test etc. One thing i just found out last week was that HCG is now not legally sold. 
> That chemist you guys are talking about in Nana, the big one past the petrol station is a good one and there has been no one i know getting fake stuff from there.
> was there last week for nolva and proviron .
> If your comming over just ask one of the guys at the gym where you are, i'm sure if you ask a couple you will get to know the good chemists.


Same as Pharmacy. Chemist is a term Australians use.

----------


## Kale

> I've been 3 weeks in bankok, 
> and I bought some gear from to bring to my country in a "non touristic" lol... pharmacy : 
> SUSTANON 250 10 ml vial
> TRENBOLONE ACETATE 10 ml vial
> DIANABOL 10mg 500tabs
> OXYMETHOLONE 50MG 100TABS
> OXANDROLONE 10 MG 100 TABS
> STANOZOL 10MG 100 TABS
> PRIMOBOLAN 100 10 ML vial
> ...


I presume you mean AR-R and there Nolvadex and Clomid ? They probably are cheaper if you want to drink it  :Barf:

----------


## mick86

This has been my most popular thread so far  :Smilie:

----------


## danno39

Hmmm, would you rank the girls or gear as the main attraction? Certainly a killer mix for a great vacation...

----------


## mick86

Well yes both but I'm not sure in which order. I plan on traveling there myself at the first available opportunity but that may not be for a while :Frown:

----------


## t_c_1

Sorry Guys ... I made mistake...I was talking about an other board sponsors ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Danny, do you need the address where I had bought all the goods???I don't know if I could post here...

The pharmacy owner was very friendly and young and he gave me some advice about fake gears...in Thailand...
but last cycle I use his primo and I got infection where I injected...so I don't know.

Also I have a japanese face and looking...so in Thailand, japanese people have lot of money to waste...maybe tha's why I paid hight cost...I don't know...loll  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hope that could help you mate.

----------


## danno39

Hey T_C_1 I don't think you should post the address on the forum but if you become a post whore for about an hour and get your post count up to 25 you get PM privileges which will solve the problem.

----------


## Older lifter

Yeah sorry, am an aussie so a chemist is the same as a pharmacy to you guys......

----------


## in2shape

a mate of mine just got back from thailand and he said as others have said on here that there is gear a plenty !!!!!! sus 250 , deca , hgh, nolva , test p, e, c, suspension the lot .......and cheap as !!!!

he brought some back in his bag ........

posted some back ......

and when he got back to australia to get it he got busted but yet when it was on himself and in the luggage he got thro aussie customs which are some of the toughest !!!!!

i feel for the other aussie fellas on here coz unless you have a very trusted source the prices are just farken rediculous !!! not to mention the amount of fake gear , tablets , injectables doesnt matter ......

my advice is once you find a good source and you know his gear works stock up !!!!!! coz no sooner will he have it'll be gone !!!!!

As soon as i heard about thailand i was like im goin , its not a matter of if but when !!!! 

Sorry for the long post havent been around 4 a while (on this board ) but hello to everyone again and ill be round 4 a while !!!!!

----------


## danno39

No worries, this thread has been VERY informative. I bookmarked this thread a month ago and kept emailing the admins to let me post (after being on here for 3 years). Last night I finally gave up posted up to 25 so I could PM. Everyone here has been great!

----------


## Older lifter

np danno39, i live here, you are going to have a great time, juice and ladies,, could it get any better lol

----------


## oker

> np danno39, i live here, you are going to have a great time, juice and ladies,, could it get any better lol


I live in Thailand and its a great place to be if you like "girls and gear". Been in Thailand for 10 years now and couldn't imagine living anywhere else!

----------


## Deltasaurus

heard theres a lot of HIV there, thats sketchy

----------


## speedoboy

What about ephedrine? Is it available at the pharmacies too?

----------


## Deltasaurus

yes it is

----------


## Kale

> np danno39, i live here, you are going to have a great time, juice and ladies,, could it get any better lol


Dont you mean Juicy Ladies and Juice ?  :7up:

----------


## Kale

> heard theres a lot of HIV there, thats sketchy


No more than anywhere else and as long as you rubber up you wont have a problem

----------


## Older lifter

Oh but don't use the local rubbers,,,, if you manage to get them on they will cut all blood flow..... :7up:

----------


## oker

> Oh but don't use the local rubbers,,,, if you manage to get them on they will cut all blood flow.....


That is so true they're way too small - take your own rubbers as many as you can carry, you're gonna need em  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## danno39

My G&G vacation is 18 days away...

2 things...

#1 Im looking for a gym in the Sukhumvit / Asoke area where I can get a weekly membership. Anyone have any ideas???

#2 I'll have lots of free time on my hands. If any of you guys will be around Bangkok between October 19th - 25 or Nov 1 - 8 we should get together for a beer..

Thanks guys!

----------


## Kale

> My G&G vacation is 18 days away...
> 
> 2 things...
> 
> #1 Im looking for a gym in the Sukhumvit / Asoke area where I can get a weekly membership. Anyone have any ideas???
> 
> #2 I'll have lots of free time on my hands. If any of you guys will be around Bangkok between October 19th - 25 or Nov 1 - 8 we should get together for a beer..
> 
> Thanks guys!


#1 California Fitness is not far from Sukumvit. Not sure if they have weekly deals but its expensive if you pay daily. Not sure of anything else but I will check with a mate of mine who lives there.

#2. Bummer dude, I am going to be there next week for four days !!!!

----------


## skinnykenney

> In the past iv notice that my gear has had a fairly strong aroma (it was sachet gear) I cant really describe the smell, but would not call it paint thinner, more just a general chemical smell.


you know it is strange! someone else a while back mentioned the smell of their gear and got his ass ripped by quite a few people on here.

but yes a clean chemical smell.

----------


## mick86

> In the past iv notice that my gear has had a fairly strong aroma (it was sachet gear) I cant really describe the smell, but would not call it paint thinner, more just a general chemical smell.






> you know it is strange! someone else a while back mentioned the smell of their gear and got his ass ripped by quite a few people on here.
> 
> but yes a clean chemical smell.


I'm not sure what your trying to say, I posted that comment in response to the following comment:




> never tried test cyp from amp before,only enan, recently recieved my new gear from Thailand(test cyp amps) poped it open and noticed a sort of paint thinner smell, is this normal?

----------


## M1chael

Wondering about medical assistace in Thailand, is there a kind of insurance available for ppl who moved there and what about the costs for doctor consultation. I guess the reason you can purchase there for personal use is that ppl are required to do medical treatment on their own for all kind of diseases. Anyone have a closer insight view about doctor costs? From what I know steroids are still illegal anywhere in the world as they are in Thailand when buying "otc" without prescription, they just sell it to foreign looking ppl assuming they are aware about their local laws.

----------


## danno39

LOL,,, Can we get back on the topic? 

Gear & Girls  :Smilie:

----------


## azz10

Hi everyone, 

im new to this forum.. jus wondering, do u guys reckon u can get juices in australia?

----------


## Kale

> Hi everyone, 
> 
> im new to this forum.. jus wondering, do u guys reckon u can get *juices* in australia?


Sure they sell it all over the counter, you can get Pineapple, Orange, Mango, Water mellon, you name it !!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Freakish

> Sure they sell it all over the counter, you can get Pineapple, Orange, Mango, Water mellon, you name it !!!!


 :Haha: no no no kale i think your mistaken,you need a script for water mellon juice :Chairshot:

----------


## azz10

haha... nah, i mean roids.. its so discreet in Oz unless u got connections.. anyone has any idea?

----------


## Big

> Hi everyone, 
> 
> im new to this forum.. jus wondering, do u guys reckon u can get juices in australia?





> haha... nah, i mean roids.. its so discreet in Oz unless u got connections.. anyone has any idea?


well I reckon you are in Australia, so you should already be able to answer your own question (which has nothing to do with this thread).
I also reckon that if you keep fishing for sources here, your stay will be short.

----------


## anabolictonic

yer mate u can get gear in oz but its all over priced!! unless u find some good ug lab... i buy pharmecutical grade and pay through the ass for it!!... i am tempted to go to thailand and buy some and try and get it back through customs but dunno if its worth the risk ... the savings id make would prob pay for my plane ticket tho... ahh australia u suck!! lol dont come on here asking for sources .. i think i first did wen i first came on here so ur not the first one - but ur best way to find a source is probly ask around at ur gym discretely ... or maybe if u get ur post count up someone in oz will feel sorry for u and pm u a source who knows lol

----------


## azz10

> yer mate u can get gear in oz but its all over priced!! unless u find some good ug lab... i buy pharmecutical grade and pay through the ass for it!!... i am tempted to go to thailand and buy some and try and get it back through customs but dunno if its worth the risk ... the savings id make would prob pay for my plane ticket tho... ahh australia u suck!! lol dont come on here asking for sources .. i think i first did wen i first came on here so ur not the first one - but ur best way to find a source is probly ask around at ur gym discretely ... or maybe if u get ur post count up someone in oz will feel sorry for u and pm u a source who knows lol


thanxs for ur advice mate.. at least u understand where i'm coming from. 
yeh, its sucks not being able to access gear in Oz as easily as elsewhere.. not too sure if its worth e trouble of heading to thailand to buy some, given e time spent looking for them.. haha.. 
sadly, e ppl in my gym looks clean to have access to gears.. 
so how much gains have u made since using them? im not exactly looking at gains, but just speedy recovery and strength coz im in sprinting. hee

----------


## anabolictonic

yer it would increase ur recovery ..ive read some people say that they dont even get sore on cycle - personally i still get sore but i dont think as sore.. if ur a sprinter you would want to stay away from steroids like tren and ancilliries like clen or dnp (not that it sounds like u would be ne where near doin dnp but using it as an example lol) cos they can severely hamper your aerobic capabilities... i no its the case for athletes like footballers and tennis players because there more endurace but im guessing it would also have to affect sprinters... happens from a variety of reasons .. some gear can alter the oxygen in your blood or red blood cells or somethin .. some make your blood thicker (DNP) .. i no tren is pretty bad for aerobic endurance any one else shed some light on sprinting? depends what your wanting to acheive - id prob say test prop - but the pain from prop in the legs might make running unbearable. I no i inject in legs and cant run for abotu 3 days  :Frown:  - im a footballer ... your best bet would prob be anavar cycle so you wont have to worry about injecting - var is ****in expensive tho and the results dont really match its price but its pretty safe as far as orals go ( none are really that safe) if u did want crazy strength gains without the mass you could do halotestin but that shits pretty nasty... dont even think about doin a winstrol only cycle - once again you wont be able to run but thats cos ur joints will turn to drywall

----------


## azz10

> yer it would increase ur recovery ..ive read some people say that they dont even get sore on cycle - personally i still get sore but i dont think as sore.. if ur a sprinter you would want to stay away from steroids like tren and ancilliries like clen or dnp (not that it sounds like u would be ne where near doin dnp but using it as an example lol) cos they can severely hamper your aerobic capabilities... i no its the case for athletes like footballers and tennis players because there more endurace but im guessing it would also have to affect sprinters... happens from a variety of reasons .. some gear can alter the oxygen in your blood or red blood cells or somethin .. some make your blood thicker (DNP) .. i no tren is pretty bad for aerobic endurance any one else shed some light on sprinting? depends what your wanting to acheive - id prob say test prop - but the pain from prop in the legs might make running unbearable. I no i inject in legs and cant run for abotu 3 days  - im a footballer ... your best bet would prob be anavar cycle so you wont have to worry about injecting - var is ****in expensive tho and the results dont really match its price but its pretty safe as far as orals go ( none are really that safe) if u did want crazy strength gains without the mass you could do halotestin but that shits pretty nasty... dont even think about doin a winstrol only cycle - once again you wont be able to run but thats cos ur joints will turn to drywall


thanxs for ur reviews mate. yeh, it definately assist heaps in recovery. was using d-bol oral several years ago and my recovery from intense workout feels like 100%. I was smashing weights and speed sessions, and not feeling fatigue the next day! it was awesome. tried clen oral to cut excess body fat. great results too. dun reckon it'll affect sprinters coz our focus is anaerobic fitness and power. sadly, i've lost all my sources since coming over to Oz.  :Smilie: 
so r u an aussie rules or rugby footballer? guess speed, recovery, strength n bulk are ur focus with gears eh?

----------


## anabolictonic

aussie rules m8... yer mainly size n strength in the off season and recovery durin season... with the clen did u find takin it too close to runnin screwed up ur breathing? btw prob shouldnt hijack this thread start your own for ppl to give advice  :Wink:

----------


## anabolictonic

gettin back on the thread topic.... has anyone ever found anavar in pattaya .. and if u get a perscription over seas can u bring back the gear to oz with u if u have the prescription and declare it ?

----------


## Ozzie_O

Great post.

Anyone know what a typical days worth of well rounded bodybuilding meals costs over there, take-away and home cooked?

Anyone know what a fully furnished (basic, with kitchen, bathroom and appliances) place costs on average per month to rent out?

Hardcore gyms in Pattaya, Phuket, Bangkok & Ko Samui... 

I leave Jan 16th 09 and return May 10th 09 so will be there for 4 months so would love to gain some insight from people who have done the same.

Any Aussies heading over there then?

Thanks ;-)

----------


## Bigload

really interesting tread, im in thailand at the mo and this answered heaps of my questions.....

----------


## cold4ged

removed.

----------


## lovbyts

You guys are killing me with all this Pattaya and Nana Plaza talk  :Frown:  I haven't been there in like 4 months now  :Frown:  Can you say withdrawals? If you haven't been you don't know, it's like Heroin withdraws from what I hear.

OK yes at most decent pharmacies as stated many times you can find what you need, you just have to ask.

----------


## MUSCULAR2

I had some stuff that just came from Thialand and it infected my leg after one shot and also did my friend. It was obviously dirty or bogus.

----------


## mick86

> Sure they sell it all over the counter, you can get Pineapple, Orange, Mango, Water mellon, you name it !!!!


just saw that reply,  :LOL:

----------


## Ozzie_O

Bigload,

Since you are there now, please share with the rest of us what the Living expenses are like currently in Thailand. There are a lot of us heading over there next year that would love to learn from you and gain some insight as to what its really like to live in Thailand in the year 2009. Not really referring to Pharmaceuticals as such as its pretty clear that they are available. Just what it roughly would cost a bodybuilder per day in Thailand inc Food, Gym and a roof-over-head....

Hope you enjoy your stay!

;-)

----------


## danno39

I'll be there in a couple of days so I will look around and talk about all of this with the TGF. 

Condo
She lives in a condo off Sukhumvit near the On Nut BTS station. They have studios for 8000b a month. Not sure if that's furnished or not. She has a 2 bedroom with a roommate for 15,000b a month. 

Gym
Bangkok's Power Zone Gym 
Soi 23 Prachasongkroh, 
Din Dang, Bangkok, Thailand
Daily: b200 Monthly: b1200

This one looks the most hardcore of the ones in Bangkok but she says its far away from Sukhumvit.

Food
Man I'm not sure of this and honestly its my biggest worry. I got food poisoning twice in BKK 4 years ago. 

If anyone wants to meet up for a beer in the Sukhumvit area send me a PM. I'll be in BKK between 20 - 25, Oct and again 1 - 7 Nov.

Gear & Girls - How can it get any better???

----------


## Kale

> I'll be there in a couple of days so I will look around and talk about all of this with the TGF. 
> 
> Condo
> She lives in a condo off Sukhumvit near the On Nut BTS station. They have studios for 8000b a month. Not sure if that's furnished or not. She has a 2 bedroom with a roommate for 15,000b a month. 
> 
> Gym
> Bangkok's Power Zone Gym 
> Soi 23 Prachasongkroh, 
> Din Dang, Bangkok, Thailand
> ...


Food will be your biggest problem. There is tons of local stuff but you need lots of protein. And that will not be easy if you are trying to do it on the cheap. There are tons of Western places you can eat at but they are not cheap relative to the local food. Protein powder is ridiculously expensive and I strongly advise you to bring in a couple of drums with you.

I got a massive dose of food poisoning from the Airport in the way home last Thursday, I got a dose of the shits that should be written up in the Guinness Book Of Records !!! So be careful. I strongly recommend you buy some *Norbactin 400* when you get there from any Pharmacy. They will kill any dose of the shits dead in its tracks !!! You will thank me for this believe me.

----------


## danno39

Thanks Kale. I put that as #1 on the list and bring my own powder. 

As for gyms here is an article someone else wrote about gyms in bkk. 
http://www.thaiwebsites.com/exercise.asp

----------


## Ozzie_O

Thanks a million. This thread is very Informative. Keep it up!

Oz ;-)

----------


## Ozzie_O

Also can I just ask if anyone at all knows if IGF-1 Long R3 is available in Thailand. It seems that everything else is available but I am yet to hear word about this in circulation over there.

Thanks everyone.

----------


## Kale

> Thanks Kale. I put that as #1 on the list and bring my own powder. 
> 
> As for gyms here is an article someone else wrote about gyms in bkk. 
> http://www.thaiwebsites.com/exercise.asp


By the way if you need medical attention while you are in BKK then go to Bumrungrad Hospital http://www.bumrungrad.com/ It is world class !!!! It is in the Sumkumvit area

----------


## gym_rat_jason

sorry to high jack the thread but where can i find cheap and legit gear. Hey Kale if u could help me the previous one u gave me the pharmacy at soi 15 was legit but the prices of UGL gear were a bit on the high side quite similar to sources i can find on the net was wondering if there is any "non tourist" pharmacies around sukhumvit area thanks

----------


## Kale

> sorry to high jack the thread but where can i find cheap and legit gear. Hey Kale if u could help me the previous one u gave me the pharmacy at soi 15 was legit but the prices of UGL gear were a bit on the high side quite similar to sources i can find on the net was wondering if there is any "non tourist" pharmacies around sukhumvit area thanks


Thats the only one I have ever used dude.

----------


## gym_rat_jason

Do any bros around here have any idea like mick 86 or the newmember m.C 1 or something sorry i cant remember when typing.

----------


## danno39

The only other place I read about were the pharmacy's near Lumpini boxing statidum. You could also ask at the gym I mentioned. 
Bangkok's Power Zone Gym 
Soi 23 Prachasongkroh, 
Din Dang, Bangkok, Thailand

Every guy in the pics looks like there are hitting it hard. They have a website as well. Check them out.

----------


## Kale

> The only other place I read about were the pharmacy's near Lumpini boxing statidum. You could also ask at the gym I mentioned. 
> Bangkok's Power Zone Gym 
> Soi 23 Prachasongkroh, 
> Din Dang, Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> Every guy in the pics looks like there are hitting it hard. They have a website as well. Check them out.


They all sell it its just a matter of shopping around

----------


## Older lifter

> sorry to high jack the thread but where can i find cheap and legit gear. Hey Kale if u could help me the previous one u gave me the pharmacy at soi 15 was legit but the prices of UGL gear were a bit on the high side quite similar to sources i can find on the net was wondering if there is any "non tourist" pharmacies around sukhumvit area thanks


Bought from many (non-tourist, as you say) chemists and the prices are about the same on most stuff compaired to the place you are talkin about, and often they only carry the basics.....

----------


## danno39

> Bought from many (non-tourist, as you say) chemists and the prices are about the same on most stuff compaired to the place you are talkin about, and often they only carry the basics.....


Thanks, that's good to know. I spoke to the TGF last night and she knows of a low price pharmacy near her Condo. We will check that out and report back to you. (about 5 days).

----------


## danno39

Hey guys after 28 hours of flying and 2.5 days without sleep I'm in bkk and almost functional again. I'm about to venture out to the Power Zone gym I listed above. I'm going to get a workout in and hopefully get some "questions answered" while I'm there. If the answers are close by and I'll check them out today. The TGF (thai girl friend) will be back in town and we will check out her low price pharmacy. Depending on what i find (or don't find) I may venture out to the Lumpini stadium area. I'll post my updates over the next several days as I get time. Hopefully this will add some updates and even more value to this thread!

----------


## Ozzie_O

Thanks Danno!

----------


## Kale

> Hey guys after 28 hours of flying and 2.5 days without sleep I'm in bkk and almost functional again. I'm about to venture out to the Power Zone gym I listed above. I'm going to get a workout in and hopefully get some "questions answered" while I'm there. If the answers are close by and I'll check them out today. I'll be in Sukhumvit (Soi 15) area later today so I'll check that pharmacy then. Friday the TGF (thai girl friend) will be back in town and we will check out her low price pharmacy. Depending on what i find (or don't find) I may venture out to the Lumpini stadium area. I'll post my updates over the next several days as I get time. Hopefully this will add some updates and even more value to this thread!


Have fun dude. Make sure you check out the Kick Boxing at Lumpini Stadium. Tuesday night is the best night. As a Falang you will have to pay 2000 baht for ringside. They will try and charge you more but negotiate down.

----------


## Older lifter

Have a good time, i'm sure you will,,stay away from NANA PLAZA now!!!!!!! lol

----------


## danno39

Well i tried PowerZone. Taxis didn't want to take me there because of traffic. On the way back the taxi driver got nervous and put on his seat belt. (never seen that happen before) 

Powerzone is really small and family owned. There was no AC going but it felt good to sweat like hell. There is enough equipment to get a workout done. Its just not like what I am used to in the States. I was pretty much alone other than the 3 - 4 people hanging up at the front. I think the owners wife was there showing a young guy how to pose but I didn't feel comfortable walking up and striking up that conversation. Its hard to explain but it felt a lot different than i imagined from the website. 

Anyway I'M over here at Khao San Rd and for the hell of it I walked in the smallest pharm known to man. It was on one of the back soi's. They had the 1000 5mg Dianabol for such a stupid low price its not worth PMing me about. (and im a cheap bastard). 

I'll have to hit Sukhumvit tomorrow so stay tuned...

----------


## Ozzie_O

I have two friends in Bangkok as we speak and told me that they have been to dozens of Pharmacies in Bangkok and the only thing they were selling were Anabol tabs. Nothing in injectable form and kept telling them that they needed a prescription for steroids . Some of the Pharmacies even ignored them and turned their backs! Hope this helps ;-)

----------


## Kale

> I have two friends in Bangkok as we speak and told me that they have been to dozens of Pharmacies in Bangkok and the only thing they were selling were Anabol tabs. Nothing in injectable form and kept telling them that they needed a prescription for steroids. Some of the Pharmacies even ignored them and turned their backs! Hope this helps ;-)


Thats because they didnt ask the right questions. That same thing happened to me when I walked into the same Pharmacy I have now been using for five years. You do not walk in there and ask "Do you sell steroids " you need to be subtle about it. You say things like "Can you tell me how much a box of Sherring Testoviron costs" that shows them you know they sell it, then when they answer you ask them what else they have. As far as nothing in injectable form, well thats just crap I am afraid !!!

----------


## Older lifter

> Thats because they didnt ask the right questions. That same thing happened to me when I walked into the same Pharmacy I have now been using for five years. You do not walk in there and ask "Do you sell steroids" you need to be subtle about it. You say things like "Can you tell me how much a box of Sherring Testoviron costs" that shows them you know they sell it, then when they answer you ask them what else they have. As far as nothing in injectable form, well thats just crap I am afraid !!!


Shhhhhhhh, giving away all the little tricks Kale.......lol

No No theres nothing here, no injectable nothing and no one comes here to buy or use, nope nothing.....lmao

In a s**t sturin mood at the moment..... it will pass

----------


## Charger527

Just go to the pharms in pattya i walked in they looked at me and said "you want some stuff" and gave me a book full of every steriod of heard of, and they knew all about them aswell.

----------


## danno39

My personal objectives are to:
#1 Find GREAT gear near Sukhumvit 
#2 Find GREAT prices. 
#3 Someplace I can trust and do business with again. 

Most of us know where to get things I'm just doing some legwork to see if it can be found any cheaper and get a list of sorts that I will never be allowed to post for fear of  :Chairshot:

----------


## Kale

jesus has any one noticed how many hits this thread has had ??????

----------


## Ozzie_O

I will be in Pattaya for 4 months come January so I am looking forward to a no bullshit Pharmacy ;-)

----------


## Charger527

> I will be in Pattaya for 4 months come January so I am looking forward to a no bullshit Pharmacy ;-)


there good there mate. and if they dont have it in stock they will order it, takes a day or two to get there. Have Fun

----------


## Older lifter

> I will be in Pattaya for 4 months come January so I am looking forward to a no bullshit Pharmacy ;-)


MAte, there is fake stuff around, i would surgest that rather than looking for too much information here just go to one of the gyms, i usually use Tony's close to walking street when i'm in Pattaya, look for a really big bloke, one thats living there, there are quite a few, start talking and get knowledge from there as to which are the good places, you might even get taken there and be given an introduction (I have done this to people that i have met at the gym). Someone wrote about the catalogs,,, they are often shown at Pattaya and Phuket, some of them are real good and others are fake. You can't beat someone that is a user and lives there period, they know the pit falls that are available and the places that rely on there good rep:
Don't forget to bring large size rubbers from OZ (local ones are way too small), 4 months, would reccomend a couple of boxes...lol

PS, i will be down there during your stay, if you want to met up let me know.

OH...i see you don't have enouth posts to message or PM yet,,,,

OH again, when asking at the gym, becareful of someone offering to supply you with stuff... stay away from that here... OMG,,starting to sound like a mother..lol

----------


## t_c_1

> I had some stuff that just came from Thialand and it infected my leg after one shot and also did my friend. It was obviously dirty or bogus.


same for me ...with primobolan vial ..

----------


## Ozzie_O

Thanks mate ;-)

----------


## Ozzie_O

Thanks Older Lifter. You can grab my email and add me on MSN if you like. Would love to catch up when i get there. Thanks for the heads up aswell, much appreciated ;-)

----------


## Kale

> Thanks Older Lifter. You can grab my email and add me on MSN if you like. Would love to catch up when i get there. Thanks for the heads up aswell, much appreciated ;-)


Have fun, I met him in BKK a couple of weeks ago. Great fun and a fvcking laugh. The guy is a beast as well !!!

----------


## Barch

Kale,

How's the feedback on GA stuff there? When I was in Thailand last year, the pharmacists were really big on it, are they still highly regarded?

----------


## danno39

> I have two friends in Bangkok as we speak and told me that they have been to dozens of Pharmacies in Bangkok and the only thing they were selling were Anabol tabs. Nothing in injectable form and kept telling them that they needed a prescription for steroids. Some of the Pharmacies even ignored them and turned their backs! Hope this helps ;-)


I can confirm the D-bol tabs only in BKK. I have gone to 4 pharmacy's throughout bkk. While I have not had anyone be rude to me the just don't have anything other than this. 

The Thai girl I'm with is a nurse and she had a conversation with the guy at the Pharmacy. It seems there is a negative stigma with the injectables but also the volume is not high enough for them to carry or custom order. Additionally there is some fallout with the DEA British Dragon arrests. After 20 minutes talking with us he asked me where I was from. When I told him the USA his faced turned white and asked if I was DEA. (I'm not kidding)

----------


## Roidbeginner

so anyone check out the availability of HCG , HGH and clenbuterol there in BKK?

----------


## Roidbeginner

Thanks for advice. I will be going to BKK this dec. The warnings about contaminated injectables are good. 

I'm trained to do lab test. I will buy the gear back and randomly test (pick one or two vials) the injectables for bacteria and virus contamination. 

If you are in singapore, I may be able to help you.

----------


## Charger527

> so anyone check out the availability of HCG, HGH and clenbuterol there in BKK?


i know that they available on pattya not sure about bkk though.

----------


## Kale

> so anyone check out the availability of HCG, HGH and clenbuterol there in BKK?


Its all available there including HGH you just have to know where to go

----------


## Kale

> Thanks for advice. I will be going to BKK this dec. The warnings about contaminated injectables are good. 
> 
> I'm trained to do lab test. I will buy the gear back and randomly test (pick one or two vials) the injectables for bacteria and virus contamination. 
> 
> If you are in singapore, I may be able to help you.


We need to talk, I am in Singapore as well. When you get to 25 posts we can PM one another

----------


## danno39

Yep its all there in BKK. (as of3 days ago)

----------


## Ozzie_O

Has anyone stayed over there for a few months to train and cycle? What was your experience like?

O

----------


## Roidbeginner

Hi kale,

you can email me if you like:

[email protected]

----------


## eded

UAE-dubai.

Dont take any testosterone or deca through even if in transit.

4 years sentence. If you have a prescription it may be ok, but I would not risk it.

This is 1st hand info, you can look it up on their list of illegal drugs.

It is a shame because I am going on a juice trip to pattaya in a few weeks and am stopping at my sisters (in Dubai) after.
Looks like I wont be bringing any back.

----------


## Kale

> UAE-dubai.
> 
> Dont take any testosterone or deca through even if in transit.
> 
> 4 years sentence. If you have a prescription it may be ok, but I would not risk it.
> 
> This is 1st hand info, you can look it up on their list of illegal drugs.
> 
> It is a shame because I am going on a juice trip to pattaya in a few weeks and am stopping at my sisters (in Dubai) after.
> Looks like I wont be bringing any back.


If you are transiting and its in your suit case how can that be a problem ?

----------


## danno39

fyi, EVERYTHING is available in Krabi (near phuket). Just look for the Pharmacy on the left when entering town. It will be the one with the picture of the bodybuilder on it (I'm not kidding) Price is 20% negotiable if your willing to spend $300 US or more. That would put everything at or just below the normal prices in Thailand. If you want enough to do a full cycle order when you come in and pick it up a few days later. 

Another thing about Krabi is that there is no negative stigma associated with steroids or injectables like in BKK. I had my first experience of that today at the place next to Robinson's on Sukhumvit. 5 years ago they would sell lots of things. Today when I showed him the list on my PDA (I was very discreet and with the TGF). The guy just said no, NO and then WE DO NOT SELL STERIODS .

----------


## Roidbeginner

If I'm not wrong, the "place" is the only one I know and try to get it this dec....

guys, anyone offer better advice for alternative place in BKK?...too bad I booked tix for BKK so I could not divert to krabi at last minute. Sme charitable advice will be good as I dun want to return home empty handed... *sigh*

btw if you guys know about the availability of the new T injectable in Thailand on the market distributed by bayer...
Nebido injection (testosterone undecanoate)

----------


## Charger527

^^
Catch a cab to pattya if your worried mate, (cost about 1000bah) you will find plenty of places there.

----------


## Kale

> If I'm not wrong, the "place" is the only one I know and try to get it this dec....
> 
> guys, anyone offer better advice for alternative place in BKK?...too bad I booked tix for BKK so I could not divert to krabi at last minute. Sme charitable advice will be good as I dun want to return home empty handed... *sigh*
> 
> btw if you guys know about the availability of the new T injectable in Thailand on the market distributed by bayer...
> Nebido injection (testosterone undecanoate)


You will have no problem finding everything you need in Bangkok. As stated you can catch a cab to Pattaya as well if you want. Its about 1.5 hours drive in a cab. Make sure you negotiate the fare, between 1000 and 1500 baht. Its worth staying there for a couple of days. Make sure you check out Walking Street !!!

----------


## Charger527

^^^ hell yeah, and there is even a european strip club if you want a change..

hot russians

----------


## mick86

> ^^^ hell yeah, and there is even a european strip club if you want a change..
> 
> hot russians


Russian girls.... I love Russian girls  :Smilie:

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

BKK has EVERYTHING, from Sukhumvit to Patpong... you just gotta know where to look and how to ease up to the pharmacist ... obviously if you look like king kong in a wife beater and bermudas, it would help with the guesswork.. if you don't, you shouldn't be juicing in the first place  :Wink/Grin: 

...and NO, I'm not giving directions on where to look - don't provide source info - just making a point

----------


## Roidbeginner

Some forum members complained abt fakes in pattaya...is that rife?
Kale have you used those from pattaya?
any advice to stop fakes?
anyway thank you guys for the advice.

I will get whtever gear could tested for safety . however, I have yet to find a safe/inexpensive way to test if it actually contains anabolics

I will put up the gear pic (if I ever get any) and the lab reasons, probably end dec

----------


## Charger527

pattya was all good for me but i only use one specific pharm there, but i know people who have used others and did not get any fake stuff.

----------


## Roidbeginner

BRITISH STEROID GANG APPREHENDED IN PATTAYA BY DEA AND THAI POLICE


100 Drug Enforcement Administration (D.E.A.) officers, equipped with arrest warrants, in co-operation with Thai police, today arrested a British gang selling steroids illegally in Soi Chaiyapreuk, Pattaya and seized assets worth over Bt 20 million 

At 8.00 am, 21 March, 2008, Police Major General, Amaresrit Wattanawiboon, Commander of Office of the Narcotics Control Board,(ONCB) who had been co-ordinating with Mr.Andre Kellum, an officer of the D.E.A, acknowledged that there was a gang of foreigners who were running a network selling steroid in Pattaya.

The police and D.E.A. officers, acting on arrest warrant no. 98/255, searched a two-storey house in Pattaya New City Village, Soi Chaiyapreuk , Jomtien Beach Road. The police later arrested Mr.Edwin Richard Crawley (44) a British national who lives in the house, which he had used as the centre of operations for his business. According to the police report, Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley originally opened a company called" Nutri Med. Co. Ltd." registered as an import-export company. However, police did not find any illegal items or incriminating evidence, only documents relating to the import and export of goods.

Another police team also searched a single house opposite and found Mr. Graisorn Tongrak (31) the son- in-law of Mr.Edwin Richard Crawley, who was looking after the house for his father- in-law. Once again, police did not find any illegal items.



After that, the police took both suspects to search another building in the same soi, registered as a company called" Vincent Centre Service Co. Ltd. operating a postal and utility bill payment service. Here, however, police found several empty bags of drugs, called "British Dragon" and 2,500 copies of steroid instruction sheets.

The D.E.A. officers took the steroids away for evidence. They also searched a warehouse behind the Nutri Med. company office, where they found and confiscated two machines used to pack steroids and also seized two land deed papers relating to the two houses, a Toyota car, a BMW R1200 RT motorbike, and 13 bank books which contained millions of baht; in total property worth about Bt 20 million


. A third group of police later arrested Mr.Ashley Vincent Livingston (45) British, and Mrs. Jirawan Livingston(38) , his wife, living at a house in Moo. 10, Soi Kow Noi, Pattaya Hill 1. According to the information police had received, they all belonged to the same gang, whose big boss was Edwin Richard Crawley. At this house, the police did not find any evidence, but seized a land deed paper, a Honda and a Toyota car, jewellery, Bt 100,000 in cash, and six bank books, which had many tens of millions of baht in the accounts. Police Major General, Amaresrit Wattanawiboon, revealed that Thai police were originally notified by the D.E.A. that they had intercepted steroids, which had been delivered to America in plain envelopes and on investigation, discovered that the biggest operation was in Pattaya . Mr. Edwin (the big boss) had been importing steroids from China through the Internet and then forwarding them to USA and Europe. On receipt, customers would send money to his account in Thailand. Some of the goods were sent to Pattaya and repacked in dolls or fruit, to be sent to Europe by parcel or in plain envelopes. Mr. Ashley had been worked with Mr. Edwin as his assistant, finding customers for him. This operation had been running since 1999. It made him a millionaire, being able to afford to buy property in Pattaya worth Bt 20 million. Mr. Edwin was also a volunteer, helping charities in Pattaya, so he was well known among the high-society set. He is also the coach of a disabled weight lifting team, which has won many trophies.



Despite Mr. Edwin's other good works, police arrested him and the other gang members, committing them for trial on charges of having imported, possessed and exported illegal drugs as well as not having paid tax. After a Thai trial, they will all be sent to America for further processing. News Type : Crime
Story : Kampee
Photo : Kampee
Translater : Sirithanon



sure you guys read about this..so the raids hasn't stop the pattaya source?

----------


## Roidbeginner

hi charger

will your specific pharm near to a specific street or building I could relate when I reach there ?

----------


## danno39

I thought I would offer some additional info about Krabi. I had never heard of this place before a Thai girl mentioned it to me. Its a quiet beach town close to the Phi Phi islands and about 2 hours from Phuket. I didn't get any gear in Krabi nor would I advocate getting any over Pattaya or Bangkok. 

I cant vouch for anything other than what I saw and was told I just want to pass this info I found in case it can help someone out. 

Trip details:
Flight from Bangkok to Krabi $100 round trip on Asian Airlines. 
Private airport pickup $20. 
Motorcycle rental $4 a day. 
Room @ Andaman Sunset Resort (really, really great hotel on the beach) $40nt.

I saw some P4P while I was there but it cant compare to BKK in quality or size.

----------


## mrfito

Im going to Thailand for five weeks for work and am thinking of taking something to cut up. Have done bulk courses in the past (two years ago) now am natural and have some persistent fat that i cant get rid of. I will be doing Muay Thai training each day, and not alot of weights so im not really too sure what to take. My main problem is that i will be working in refugee camps up north and am very very reluctant to be lugging syringes around with me as the Thai army do lots of roadside checks in the area and the nature of our work has led to some unwanted police attention in the past. Id feel alot safer getting about with tabs only and am very reluctant to use syringes if having to spend a few days camping in jungle areas. Im happy with my frame, just after some muscle hardening and cutting up, 
any suggestions. . . . . .

----------


## johnathanjames69

I know it might seem incredibly naiive but i'm going away with my pals to BKK next year and am not aware of the importing laws. I am from the UK and was wondering how does it work, am i allowed to take enough home for personal use? do i send it home at the nearest post office? or do i have to find someone who will get it sent back home for me??

cheers,

----------


## Kale

> I know it might seem incredibly naiive but i'm going away with my pals to BKK next year and am not aware of the importing laws. I am from the UK and was wondering how does it work, am i allowed to take enough home for personal use? do i send it home at the nearest post office? or do i have to find someone who will get it sent back home for me??
> 
> cheers,


I believe from other UK bros on the board that it is OK to bring it into the UK as long as it is for personal use

----------


## johnathanjames69

> I believe from other UK bros on the board that it is OK to bring it into the UK as long as it is for personal use



How much is personal use? i could hardly pass it saying i personally use 20ml or 5000mg per week lol

----------


## Kale

> How much is personal use? i could hardly pass it saying i personally use 20ml or 5000mg per week lol


Sure you can. I am not sure but I would think three or four cycles would pass.

I just read this on another board 

*yes m8 you can bring in to uk as long as its for your own use and its not moor than 3 months supply WELL how much is that u ask well its called dont kick the ass out of it and your safe*

----------


## johnathanjames69

haha so when im arrested by customs i'll tell them that u told me it was ok.

Only kidding pal, will have to search for a bit of back up on that because i wouldn't wanna risk it and get bent over by the authorities!! lol

----------


## Kale

> haha so when im arrested by customs i'll tell them that u told me it was ok.
> 
> Only kidding pal, will have to search for a bit of back up on that because i wouldn't wanna risk it and get bent over by the authorities!! lol


Sure its in your interests. Just do a search on "steroid law United Kingdom" with Google

----------


## danno39

Good god man! I cant concentrate on your posts with those boobs staring at me.

----------


## Kale

> Good god man! I cant concentrate on your posts with those boobs staring at me.


Trust me its worse when she is pushing them into my face !!!

----------


## Ernst

:Nopity:

----------


## Roidbeginner

New compound on the way. This is the same gene they knock down in mice/cattle creating incredibly muscular animals:

Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2008 Mar 18;105(11):4318-22. Epub 2008 Mar 11.

Long-term enhancement of skeletal muscle mass and strength by single gene
administration of myostatin inhibitors.

Haidet AM, Rizo L, Handy C, Umapathi P, Eagle A, Shilling C, Boue D, Martin PT,
Sahenk Z, Mendell JR, Kaspar BK.

The Research Institute, Nationwide Children's Hospital, Columbus, OH 43205, USA.

Increasing the size and strength of muscles represents a promising therapeutic
strategy for musculoskeletal disorders, and interest has focused on myostatin, a 
negative regulator of muscle growth. Various myostatin inhibitor approaches have 
been identified and tested in models of muscle disease with varying efficacies,
depending on the age at which myostatin inhibition occurs. Here, we describe a
one-time gene administration of myostatin-inhibitor-proteins to enhance muscle
mass and strength in normal and dystrophic mouse models for >2 years, even when
delivered in aged animals. These results demonstrate a promising therapeutic
strategy that warrants consideration for clinical trials in human muscle
diseases.

----------


## danno39

> New compound on the way. This is the same gene they knock down in mice/cattle creating incredibly muscular animals:
> 
> Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2008 Mar 18;105(11):4318-22. Epub 2008 Mar 11.
> 
> Long-term enhancement of skeletal muscle mass and strength by single gene
> administration of myostatin inhibitors.
> 
> Haidet AM, Rizo L, Handy C, Umapathi P, Eagle A, Shilling C, Boue D, Martin PT,
> Sahenk Z, Mendell JR, Kaspar BK.
> ...


What does this have to do with this thread?

----------


## Naga

> What does this have to do with this thread?


Not sure but this is info on myostatin

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com...ws-ripped/2***

----------


## Naga

> How much is personal use? i could hardly pass it saying i personally use 20ml or 5000mg per week lol


Mate you can bring back gear for personal use in UK but I think 1 cycle would be your limit before it gets dodgy.

Say 1 10ml vial of test, the nolva, adex and maybe 10ml deca and a tub of dbol if stacking.

Much better to send it by mail but again if it's checked and found to be more than personal use it will be destroyed. Also these days you shouldn't be able to get gear without a prescription in thailand.

Its fine to have the stuff in the UK.

Also I've had no problems getting my stuff in bangkok.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## sitries

WTF. steroids are easy to get in Thailand dude. pretty much every pharmacy you go in will sell some type of gear. and you def dont need a perscription.

test,deca ,dbol ,anadrol , primobolan . i saw all of these

----------


## Naga

> WTF. steroids are easy to get in Thailand dude. pretty much every pharmacy you go in will sell some type of gear. and you def dont need a perscription.
> 
> test,deca,dbol,anadrol, primobolan. i saw all of these


Yes I live in Thailand. Legally you do need a prescription for steroids in Thailand. Of course this doesnt stop 99% who have them selling to you. Just as they sell viagra and pain killers to anyone.
These days only a few pharmacies have steroids and usually in the touristy areas. Go outside the tourist areas and roids are hard to get. Many tell you you need to go to the hospital to get roids.

I myself can get anything I want. The trouble these days is not paying too much over the odds. I've been told price differences of 400%+ on some stuff... :Shrug:

----------


## danno39

> WTF. steroids are easy to get in Thailand dude. pretty much every pharmacy you go in will sell some type of gear. and you def dont need a perscription.
> 
> test,deca,dbol,anadrol, primobolan. i saw all of these



Maybe I'm wrong but 48 hours ago I returned from a 3 week vacation in Thailand (Bangkok and Krabi). Having a very relaxed itinerary I was able to visit at least 10 pharmacies in various locations in Bangkok. I was very organized, informed and had a Thai nurse as my translator. From all of this I can tell you that 6 had nothing. 3 had a version of Dianabol and only 1 stocked injectables. The one that did specifically mentioned they were worried about the DEA. 

Things were much more open in Krabi and that goes along with other posts talking about greater availability in higher tourist / vacation areas.

----------


## Kale

> Maybe I'm wrong but 48 hours ago I returned from a 3 week vacation in Thailand (Bangkok and Krabi). Having a very relaxed itinerary I was able to visit at least 10 pharmacies in various locations in Bangkok. I was very organized, informed and had a Thai nurse as my translator. From all of this I can tell you that 6 had nothing. 3 had a version of Dianabol and only 1 stocked injectables. The one that did specifically mentioned they were worried about the DEA. 
> 
> Things were much more open in Krabi and that goes along with other posts talking about greater availability in higher tourist / vacation areas.


Well I am glad I shop at the one that does have everything :-)

----------


## stacked88

dude yall all need to check out i steroids .com all one word and it will give you more info than any place i have seen. check out the blue banner when you get there you will like it

----------


## Kale

^^^^^ edit that web site out now or your as will be banned out of here !!!! An then read the farking rules !!!

----------


## Older lifter

> Maybe I'm wrong but 48 hours ago I returned from a 3 week vacation in Thailand (Bangkok and Krabi). Having a very relaxed itinerary I was able to visit at least 10 pharmacies in various locations in Bangkok. I was very organized, informed and had a Thai nurse as my translator. From all of this I can tell you that 6 had nothing. 3 had a version of Dianabol and only 1 stocked injectables. The one that did specifically mentioned they were worried about the DEA. 
> 
> Things were much more open in Krabi and that goes along with other posts talking about greater availability in higher tourist / vacation areas.


Hey mate, I hope you had a good time and enjoyed yourself,,,,
I don't really get the post, i have never had the problems you discribe, not really sure what went wrong for you.....

Yes the tourest spots like Pattaya, Phuket are very easy but i have found BK to be the same way also, only thing i can think of is that maybe the GF might have been the prob (they might think law or something).

Anyhow. i hope the situation we talked about went well and sad i could not get to the same spots at the same time.

----------


## Kale

> Hey mate, I hope you had a good time and enjoyed yourself,,,,
> I don't really get the post, i have never had the problems you discribe, not really sure what went wrong for you.....
> 
> Yes the tourest spots like Pattaya, Phuket are very easy but i have found BK to be the same way also, only thing i can think of is that maybe the GF might have been the prob (they might think law or something).
> 
> Anyhow. i hope the situation we talked about went well and sad i could not get to the same spots at the same time.


Exactly what I was thinking. I would bet 100 bucks I can get injectables from 8 out of every 10 pharmacies in BKK

----------


## Charger527

What are they taking about? after a little small talk i had every pharm i went to offering me gear, even when i was in bkk.

maybe they think im small and need it though................

----------


## danno39

Maybe you guys are right and my process was wrong. It also could have been I didn't press hard enough to get them ordered because I knew about my preferred place in advance. I cant image the Thai girlfriend or myself intimidating anyone... 

Kale and Older Lifter. I'll be headed back over in March maybe we can meet up then....

----------


## Kale

> Maybe you guys are right and my process was wrong. It also could have been I didn't press hard enough to get them ordered because I knew about my preferred place in advance. I cant image the Thai girlfriend or myself intimidating anyone... 
> 
> Kale and Older Lifter. I'll be headed back over in March maybe we can meet up then....


I will be there dude just name the date. I hope you will be able to enjoy the nightlife ????

----------


## Older lifter

> Maybe you guys are right and my process was wrong. It also could have been I didn't press hard enough to get them ordered because I knew about my preferred place in advance. I cant image the Thai girlfriend or myself intimidating anyone... 
> 
> Kale and Older Lifter. I'll be headed back over in March maybe we can meet up then....


Yeah mate, should be better at that time. actually yeah, once you have a date will make sure i work around it and meet up..

All the best mate

PS, sounds like things went well on the other side of things, glad to hear it

----------


## Ozzie_O

Does anyone know if Generic labs gear is available in Thailand? They seem to have a good following in regards to accurate dosing..

----------


## Roidbeginner

hi guys how the scene in Thailand now?

Is the political protest getting serious? I'm going nx week. I wonder if all these political fever is going to wane or be problematic for travel.

----------


## Kale

> hi guys how the scene in Thailand now?
> 
> Is the political protest getting serious? I'm going nx week. I wonder if all these political fever is going to wane or be problematic for travel.


You will be fine as long as you stick to the tourist areas, the problems are miles away from them

----------


## mick86

Sorry to venture off topic, but.......Older lifter, the girl in your avatar is ridiculously hot  :Smilie:

----------


## Mooseman33

i agree....she is smoking hot.....

----------


## Strategus

The monarchist protestors (yellow shirts) are occupying the BKK airport.

Keep an eye on things over there - seems to be getting serious - there's talk about the possibility of martial law over there.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...**ywyzD_SY2VZQ

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ta...r=1&q=Thailand




> hi guys how the scene in Thailand now?
> 
> Is the political protest getting serious? I'm going nx week. I wonder if all these political fever is going to wane or be problematic for travel.

----------


## Kale

> The monarchist protestors (yellow shirts) are occupying the BKK airport.
> 
> Keep an eye on things over there - seems to be getting serious - there's talk about the possibility of martial law over there.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...**ywyzD_SY2VZQ
> 
> http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ta...r=1&q=Thailand


Yes I agree, once they start storming the Airport big trouble is just around the corner. The reason they did that was to try and stop the Prime Minister from returning from the ASEAN summit.

----------


## eded

To Kale and Older lifter.

I am supposed to be coming to Pattaya next week for a juice tour.
Currently in Sao paulo, flying to Johannesberg then to Dubai to visit my sister for a few days.
Luckily I havent purchased the Dubai - BKK ticket yet.
I am not worried about the trouble , just want to get in. No problem for me getting out as I can stay for a few months if I have to.

Any ideas how I can get there or any inside info as to when the yellow shirts go home.

Cheers

----------


## Kale

Well they are talking about going home as the govt was sacked yesterday now BUT thats just talk at this stage, word is flights are set to resume back into Bangkok on Friday. The only way for sure to get in is to fly to Phukett and then get a bus from Phukett to Bangkok which is about an 8 hour trip. I would wait and see what happens with the flights

----------


## Older lifter

> Well they are talking about going home as the govt was sacked yesterday now BUT thats just talk at this stage, word is flights are set to resume back into Bangkok on Friday. The only way for sure to get in is to fly to Phukett and then get a bus from Phukett to Bangkok which is about an 8 hour trip. I would wait and see what happens with the flights


^^^^^^ agree, we will have to wait and see if the reds do anything today or tomorrow but i'm thinking it will settle into the usuall mess....lol

----------


## Older lifter

> Sorry to venture off topic, but.......Older lifter, the girl in your avatar is ridiculously hot


Lol,,,, one day i will share a story about that....lol

----------


## Kale

> Lol,,,, one day i will share a story about that....lol


Well that day has just arrived !!!!

----------


## paulzane

The law:

anabolic steroids are prescription only medicines. It is not illegal to possess them for your own use, or to import them for your own use, but it is illegal to supply them without a licence, or to import them for supply to somebody else: Class C penalties apply. The use of anabolic steroids in sports is prohibited. A positive test can end a sporting career 

the steroids used to treat eczema and asthma are generally of a different type, although some countries treat asthma using Clenbuterol , which is also used for its anabolic effects. 

For the UK guys again ...... read the above it is a quote from the Thames Valley Police Site

http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/ne...c-steroids.htm

----------


## eded

Looks to be cleared up. On my way to Dubai. Going to buy a ticket when I get there just in case the situation gets bad again. Probably get there on the13th.

Are you in Pattaya Kale? I am assuming it should be very easy to get accomodation as very few people will risk going there for a holiday now.

Can you reccomend a gym there with air conditioning and meat heads?

Cheers.

----------


## Kale

> Looks to be cleared up. On my way to Dubai. Going to buy a ticket when I get there just in case the situation gets bad again. Probably get there on the13th.
> 
> *Are you in Pattaya Kale?* I am assuming it should be very easy to get accomodation as very few people will risk going there for a holiday now.
> 
> Can you reccomend a gym there with air conditioning and meat heads?
> 
> Cheers.


Dude I live in Singapore !!!

----------


## vishus

holy crap....230 posts...haha i just had to check this out. good info!! maybe ill have to take a vacation soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## benjao

Hi guys I'm curently in Phuket close to Pathong can anyone recommend a pharmacy where I can by some winstrol tab?

----------


## ZEUS3

TESTOLIC 100 TEST PROPONATE FROM THAILAND. Thats good s**t
10 2mil amps containing 200mil of test in each amp good price 2

----------


## Big_gRunt

Hey brothers,

How about Tbol? Is that easy to find over there?

I'm thinking of a juice tour soon. Need to get a few things lined up though...like AAS & Food!

Thai food is pretty good but I've always had a hard time filling myself with it all day. Those thai's eat some real rubish (especially those processed meat balls on a stick).

Down under sports bar on soi 23 has some good food at reasonable prices. Problem with most of the western food over there is that it's full of fat and no fibre.

If anyone can suggest good places to eat well at a good price I'd appreciate it!

----------


## Roidbeginner

I just came bk from BKK and got the following

Test E, Deca , proviron , D-bol, glotropin etc everything is there
but I bought the global anabolics brand, anyone try them?

----------


## Roidbeginner

Sterility test for the Test E, durabolin and glotropin is alright. No contamination but efficacy test will only be out after blood test done 2 weeks later

----------


## Roidbeginner

security is tight at BKK airport for all hand carrying bags. Pls check in all your gear. Yes, they open up all hand carry bags during second scan/body check before entering gate. NO SHARPS so pls dun carry needles

----------


## Emondo

anyone no the laws for bringin gear into ireland? going to thailand next month and plan on bringing some back in my siutcase! is this risky?

----------


## D-Money

I am seriously considering moving to Pattaya after i obtain my degree.

----------


## Charger527

Does anyone know how hard IGF-1 is to get in thailand? I know hgh is available but not sure on IGF-1, ill be in pattaya, and bkk

----------


## Big_Intruder

> anyone no the laws for bringin gear into ireland? going to thailand next month and plan on bringing some back in my siutcase! is this risky?


I can tell you for the UK first hand.
I bought around 4k worth of gear in Italy, crossed the border to Switzerland and picked up 200 prop 50ml. Left the next day and flew into Manchester with everything in 1 big bag (BIG bag).
Of course, wearing sunglasses (December), built like a brickshithouse and carrying this big bag had to attract attention which it did to the joy of the 2 custom blokes who first opened the bag. This was then extended to about 8 guys who unpacked the contents in front of everybody going through customs. For 20 minutes I had to wait for the 'specialist' who then made a note of how much of this, how much of that etc.
"Question 1" he said, "who is this for?"
"Myself" I said, "Correct" was his answer as though I was in some kinda quiz.
"and how long will this last you?" 
"3 months" was my reply
"Correct again, obviously you know the law and we are wasting our time, thank you and good day".
They then packed my bag, folded the only T-shirt and sent me on my way.
Since then I have done the same trip 3 times, twiced check on the Swiss border and never had a problem.
Obviously the amount I carried was just enough for myself for a period of 3 months :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
If unsure, ask customs, I did !

----------


## Paul_Best

^ I would have been sihtin Bricks Bro. That is just crazy!

----------


## Roidbeginner

IGF-1 is available as well. I saw it with HGH. In fact, it was on offer when I enquire abt it. They usually sell it in 10 vials/box

----------


## Charger527

ok sick, will definatly get onto some

----------


## spitfire13

> Hey I know a lot about Thailand.
> What part is he in?
> I can probably lead you to a cheap legit place.




hi, can you please PM me  :Smilie:  

i would like to ask u something coz i am now in TH

thnx

----------


## Roidbeginner

recent trip I bought 10ml Test E and Deca from "GA" brand from BKK. The blood test came back today and my Test is super high. I reckon the GA brand test E which is cheap and easier to bring bk home is REAL . I could not tell if deca is real as I not sure of its effect on blood test. The progesterone level is high as well but is hard to tell as Test also stimulate production of Test E.

----------


## Barch

> recent trip I bought 10ml Test E and Deca from "GA" brand from BKK. The blood test came back today and my Test is super high. I reckon the GA brand test E which is cheap and easier to bring bk home is REAL . I could not tell if deca is real as I not sure of its effect on blood test. The progesterone level is high as well but is hard to tell as Test also stimulate production of Test E.


I hear a lot of negative feedback about this brand on the message boards, but when I was in Thailand in 2007, most of the pharmacists were saying that it was the best gear around. I wasn't disappointed by any of the stuff that I used from them, but the quality could have changed since then...

----------

